# Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) HELP



## dsmarty (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

After a lot of searching I have decided to buy Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061). But I have some doubt. So if anyone is using this laptop already please help me.
I have seen some reviews saying the battery doesn't fit properly on this laptop and feels shaky, is it true?


*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...b-dos/p/itmdcjhugdtpfzrr?pid=COMDAYTZUZWSVDPQ


----------



## vkl (Oct 7, 2012)

^^Have been using this laptop for quite some time.Not faced anything like that.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 8, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Have been using this laptop for quite some time.Not faced anything like that.



Thanks a lot bro. That was a lot of help.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 8, 2012)

Battery is a tiny bit loose, thats true. But it doesn't cause any usability issue at all. I am using this laptop right now and am loving it. Its performance is very good and, if you are a linux user, Fedora 17 with latest kernel update works flawlessly on it with all devices detected correctly. If you dont update the kernel, then also everything runs but bluetooth being v4.0 will not be detected.

The screen is quiet bright and natural looking and the keyboard is very nice if you like feather touch typing  Go for it dude!


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 9, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Battery is a tiny bit loose, thats true. But it doesn't cause any usability issue at all. I am using this laptop right now and am loving it. Its performance is very good and, if you are a linux user, Fedora 7 with latest kernel update works flawlessly on it with all devices detected correctly. If you dont update the kernel, then also everything runs but bluetooth being v4.0 will not be detected.
> 
> The screen is quiet bright and natural looking and the keyboard is very nice if you like feather touch typing  Go for it dude!



Thanks dude. I'm gonna buy it this sunday. After reading your post, I'm getting more and more excited!!!


----------

